# το τζιφάκι



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Τα αγγλικά αρχικά GIF, που για την ακρίβεια δημιουργούν ακρωνύμιο (δηλαδή, δεν προφέρονται ένα ένα, τζι-άι-εφ), αντιστοιχούν στον όρο *Graphics Interchange Format* (Μορφότυπο ή Μορφή ανταλλαγής γραφικών). 

Ένα πλεονέκτημα της μορφής αυτής είναι ότι υποστηρίζει κίνηση με τη δυνατότητα αποθήκευσης πολλών εικόνων στο ίδιο αρχείο.

Το είδος του αρχείου με τη βελτιωμένη συμπίεση σε σύγκριση με το προγενέστερο PCX βγήκε από τα γραφεία της CompuServe το 1987. 

Προχτές, στην απονομή των βραβείων για το διαδίκτυο, τα Webby Awards, το βραβείο συνολικής προσφοράς (lifetime achievement award) δόθηκε στον Στιβ Γουίλχαϊτ (Steve Wilhite), ο οποίος δούλευε για την CompuServe και επινόησε το GIF.

Αν δεν το ξέρατε, από τον καιρό που χρησιμοποιείται αυτός ο τύπος αρχείου υπάρχει και συζήτηση για την προφορά του ακρωνυμίου: είναι γκιφ ή τζιφ; Γνωστό πρόβλημα με διάφορες λέξεις που αρχίζουν από gi-. Αν κοιτάξετε το λήμμα της Wikipedia, αρχίζει:
The Graphics Interchange Format (GIF; /ˈdʒɪf/ or /ˈɡɪf/) is a bitmap image format that was introduced by CompuServe in 1987 and has since come into widespread usage on the World Wide Web due to its wide support and portability.

Στα Webbies, τα διαδικτυακά όσκαρ, οι βραβευμένοι επιτρέπεται να εκφωνούν ομιλίες πέντε λέξεων. Ο Γουίλχαϊτ πρωτοτύπησε: έδωσε την ομιλία του σε τζιφάκι, και για άλλη μια φορά αποσαφήνισε πώς πρέπει να προφέρεται το ακρωνύμιο. Όχι γκιφάκι γκιφ.












https://www.webbyawards.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Webby_Awards
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Wilhite
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/gkifaki_tzifaki_15743


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/23/battle-over-gif-pronunciation-erupts/


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

«The “JIF” camp, meanwhile, was giddy with feelings of righteousness».
Καταληκτική πρόταση, διαμάντι.

Νομίζω ότι και οι κομπιουτεράδες και οι ψείρες της γλώσσας έχουν μια nerdy πλευρά. Όταν αναμιγνύονται τα δύο, προκύπτει nerdiness στη νιοστή.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Πάντως η δήλωσή του έπρεπε να είναι 5 λέξεις, αλλά εγώ βλέπω 6.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Όπου ο Χέλλε θέτει το ερώτημα: _Πόσες λέξεις είναι;_


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Έξι καμουφλαρισμένες να δείχνουν για πέντε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Ενώ αρκούσαν τέσσερις...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Όπου αν ρωτήσεις το Word, θα σου πει ότι είναι 5. Βέβαια αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι μετράει τις λέξεις βάσει κενών.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Ερώτηση: Τζιφάκια μπορούμε να βάζουμε εδωδανάς;


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Αν φροντίσετε να φιλοξενείται το τζιφάκι σε κάποιον τόπο σαν το imageshack, έτσι ώστε (α) να μην επιβαρύνει η ύπαρξή του εδώ κάποιον άλλο τόπο που δεν είναι δουλειά του να φιλοξενεί εικόνες, (β) να μην υπάρχει φόβος να εξαφανιστεί επειδή έκλεισε τη σελίδα ο άλλος τόπος και (γ) να μην επιβαρύνει τον δικό μας σέρβερ, ναι, μπορούμε να συλλέξουμε εδώ τα καλύτερα τζιφάκια.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> «The “JIF” camp, meanwhile, was giddy with feelings of righteousness».
> Καταληκτική πρόταση, διαμάντι.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι και οι κομπιουτεράδες και οι ψείρες της γλώσσας έχουν μια nerdy πλευρά. Όταν αναμιγνύονται τα δύο, προκύπτει nerdiness στη νιοστή.


 
Εκτός αν ήθελες να γράψεις «καταπληκτική» (που είναι, συμφωνώ :)), νομίζω πως στο άρθρο δεν είναι αυτή η καταληκτική πρόταση (κι εγώ εκεί έκανα μια παύση, μέχρι να προσέξω πως έχει και παρακάτω), αλλά εκείνη που παρατίθεται στο τέλος, 
της γλωσσολόγου Elizabeth Pyatt*:

Ms. Pyatt of Penn State believes that the debate is not likely to be settled anytime soon.

“Language change isn’t always easily controlled,” she said, “I suspect if most people are now saying GIF I think that pronunciation is probably going to be the one that survives. It may not be fair to the person who created it, but that’s just how language and community works.”


* Elizabeth Pyatt, a linguist at Penn State University, has a theory: Cultures typically associate a “standard” pronunciation as a marker of status. Mispronouncing a word — even a technical term — can cause feelings of shame and inadequacy. If people believe there is a logical basis for their pronunciation, they are not apt to give it up. In the case of the GIF, there is logic to saying it with the hard G used to pronounce “graphic.” 

 Κι αυτός ο Γουίλχαϊτ, δεν σκέφτηκε να πει απ' την αρχή πως δεν είναι από το graphics, αλλά από το giraffics; 
(giraffics < giraffe antics)





υπομονή, φτου και βγαίνει


Βρε, λες να τα 'κανε _πλακάκια_ με το Jif; 
Το φαγώσιμο, όχι το άλλο· εκείνο «Ζιφ» το ακούω συνήθως στην Ελλάδα (το πρώτο λίνκι αφιερωμένο στον Ζαζ τον νουτελιάρη). 

The uproar was a boon for a certain peanut butter brand. The J. M. Smucker Company, which owns Jif, quickly produced an animation that merged their product with a pronunciation guide and posted it online. One Twitter user asked, “how much does Jif love Steve Wilhite today?”

“We’re nuts about him today,” the bread spread responded in a gentle attempt to turn the conversation toward nut butters. They swiftly produced an animated GIF to lend visual support to their cause.






Then Smucker's no sucker or schmuck.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Tell that to the Jerrys, the gents in Germany who pronounce it hard. 

Gently gets the job done.


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's a double whammy, daeman.... genesis gym, which was in the news recently. Actually, it's more like a triple whammy for the members left high and dry after ponying up for their yearly memberships.


----------

